# 10 people shot outside Empire State Building New York



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Latest news.

10 shot in front of Empire State Building - This Just In - CNN.com Blogs

Just a fyi to neighboring countries that don't know.... gun control in New York is the strictest in the nation.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Gun Control, is using both hands.


----------



## PreparedTexan (Apr 13, 2012)

One suspect, nine innocent bystanders - all shot by police. The officers were only 8 feet away. If I shot that poorly I couldn't go to the range for fear of hitting the range officer and other patrons.


----------



## Xplorer (May 8, 2012)

If I was chief of police in NYC, I would be worried about my job. That's a disgrace & heads should roll. 2 officers were responseable for 16 shots. They should not be allowed on the streets, much less with a gun.


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

Gun control works great.... for the criminals, they don't have to worry about being shot by law abiding citizens.


----------



## Constantine (Aug 24, 2012)

PrepperRecon.com said:


> Gun control works great.... for the criminals, they don't have to worry about being shot by law abiding citizens.


I agree. 

While I can understand some forms of gun control (not giving convicted felons guns, for example, is a no-brainer, and maybe giving people a psyche evaluation), making guns really difficult to own like in the UK means that while I, who's never even been cautioned by the police, can't have a gun, that douchebag down the street who sells drugs probably has a few.

Couple of phone calls and a disregard for the law and I'm almost sure I'd be able to get one before the day is up, yet I can't walk around with a knuckle duster, tazer, knife, or gun - they can and do. Who's being protected but the criminals? Certainly I'm not. The ones who have guns now are the ones from whom we have to fear having them.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

This one looks like an NWO hoax that blew up in their faces. If you are a law officer you MIGHT want to be able to hit the broad side of a barn before hitting the streets with a loaded glock. Just saying. ::rambo::


----------



## dontlookatme (Apr 12, 2012)

Not all bullets stop inside of a human being. Maybe some went through? Just playing devil's advocate.


----------

